# Starship Enterprise potato



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks like a giant blob to me.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...g-potato-shaped-like-Starship-Enterprise.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It looks more like that rock creature from Galaxy Quest:jol:


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like food too me....sure is no Jesus toast thats for sure


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Not really seeing the Enterprise in that spud.


----------

